# Transom Support Plate Torque Specs? Or am I crazy?



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

50ftlbs +/- but if the transom starts to compress stop there. I’ve put a lot more to them just depends on the transom. I prefer a 1/2x20 bolt over a 1/2x13 and self locking nuts also.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> 50ftlbs +/- but if the transom starts to compress stop there. I’ve put a lot more to them just depends on the transom. I prefer a 1/2x20 bolt over a 1/2x13 and self locking nuts also.


Thanks a bunch, that’s useful advice. I’ll swap those bolts out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you sleeve the holes before mounting you can keep the compression issue at bay.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

11psi is low for that motor. I’ve run several skiffs with the same outboard. Here’s a PM from a member today as we discussed my low water pickup. Same F70:

Thanks. Very annoying today trying to run in the ditch at all. Not as bad on the flat since the grass doesn’t mat there as badly. My motor usually runs at 20-25 psi, but after the last grass-up it only runs 10-15 even though there is no grass on the intake. Not crazy about that either. It seems to pee fine, but why half the pressure. I wonder if some grass got sucked into the intake.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 11psi is low for that motor. I’ve run several skiffs with the same outboard. Here’s a PM from a member today as we discussed my low water pickup. Same F70:
> 
> Thanks. Very annoying today trying to run in the ditch at all. Not as bad on the flat since the grass doesn’t mat there as badly. My motor usually runs at 20-25 psi, but after the last grass-up it only runs 10-15 even though there is no grass on the intake. Not crazy about that either. It seems to pee fine, but why half the pressure. I wonder if some grass got sucked into the intake.


Think this may have wound up on the wrong thread.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 11psi is low for that motor. I’ve run several skiffs with the same outboard. Here’s a PM from a member today as we discussed my low water pickup. Same F70:
> 
> Thanks. Very annoying today trying to run in the ditch at all. Not as bad on the flat since the grass doesn’t mat there as badly. My motor usually runs at 20-25 psi, but after the last grass-up it only runs 10-15 even though there is no grass on the intake. Not crazy about that either. It seems to pee fine, but why half the pressure. I wonder if some grass got sucked into the intake.


So he should torque to 11psi, then 25, then 15? Lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Think this may have wound up on the wrong thread.


How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> So he should torque to 11psi, then 25, then 15? Lol.


Torque then de-torque!


----------

